# Pedal bone infections - your experiences please.



## itsonlyme (15 May 2012)

Further to my post yesterday http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=535641 it now looks as though it is a pedal bone infection 

Her xrays are being sent to leahurst, but she is more-than-likely going to need surgery. Just wanted to know if anybody has had a similar experience and what the outcome was. Thank you


----------



## Foxford (15 May 2012)

Haven't read your original post yet, but my horse had a penetrating injury to his off hind last summer and needed an operation to try and fix the damage to the hoof and clean out the wound. He was diagnosed with septic pedal osteitis. After a months box rest he came back into work. We had a few issues with shoeing it until the damage grew out, but if she goes to Leahurst Ian will be sorting your horse out so no need to worry on that front. I didn't know what to expect, but stay positive, my horse was winning competitions 6 months later after he had frightened a hell of a lot of people - myself included!


----------



## Loudabell (15 May 2012)

My horse was admitted to Leahurst today with a pedal bone infection in both front feet after 8 months of mistreatment from my vet. She is having surgery under GA tomorrow to have the infected bone scrapped out. Leahurst have been brilliant so far I can not fault the at all. I've been told today to expect about 3 months of box rest after her op and about 6months before I can ride again. But all going well she should be right as rain after it all. I shall let you know how we get on. TBH I'm worried sick about it all but e only other option for my girl was PTS and I'm not having that just yet!!!!


----------



## itsonlyme (15 May 2012)

Thank u foxford. Did he have to have the hoof wall resected? How long was he in leahurst for?
Im hoping to send Molly to a hydrotherapy spa to speed up the healing process. 
Gosh loudabell, that sounds terrible! Have they MRI'd her? I really hope Molly doesn't take 6 months. Are they recommending heartbars afterwards?
Please let me know how she gets on. I really hope she's ok. Lots of vibes for u tomorrow  x


----------



## Foxford (15 May 2012)

Yes, he did have the hoof wall resected and he was in for about 5 days. He had heartbars on for a few months afterwards. Best of luck to you all.


----------



## Sarah_Jane (15 May 2012)

I recently had a pedal bone scrap done to remove infected material although the cause was a keratoma which was also cut out making the procedure more invasive. This was fairly major although done at home by my excellent vet and farrier. she is recovering well but spending 6 months in the box.

Pics of op http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150583907722320.400549.195149382319&type=3
Pics of recovery to date http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150668800642320.411955.195149382319&type=3


----------



## hunteress (16 May 2012)

what were the symptoms of this please my horse had a very deep abcess and he still isn't right when lunged or ridden just still slightly off and is short in front, many thanks.


----------



## itsonlyme (16 May 2012)

Thanks Sarah_Jane. Amazing photos. But gross at the same time! I hope she carries on healing the way she is 

Hunteress, Molly showed some distortion of the white line, along with the lameness, so i suspected a keratoma and had xrays done. Has yours been x-rayed?


----------



## Loudabell (16 May 2012)

Jesus Christ Sarah Jane. i wish i hadn't looked at your photo's. my girl has just had both front feet done today and I'm now thinking what the hell am i getting myself into with the dressing changes and months of box rest! She had the op today under GA and i can't get the time off work to visit her until the weekend. i know she'll be looked after well but i am apprehensive about the recovery. and i already miss her so much!

huntress, my mare sounds like yours - slightly off and short in front BUT she's had very slow draining open abscesses for 8 months. 

my only advice to any one is get some decent X-rays done early on if abscesses won't clear up and get a second opinion if you're not happy.


----------



## Bess (16 May 2012)

My horse developed pedal osteitis which was diagnosed by xrays and bone scintigraphy.   Previously he had badly damaged the same foot three different times and in different ways which all probably led to the pedal osteitis.

He had to be on box rest for three months, although he was allowed outside to be tied up and groomed.   After two weeks he was also allowed to be turned out in a tiny paddock just across from his stable (about the size of two large stables).  Both with the permission of the vet school vets.  This made a huge difference to him mentally because he had a change of scene and could see what was going on. 

I also got the physio in a couple of times to treat him because as he had been resting that foot more than the other he had some muscle wastage in the quarters on that side.   So that might be worth bearing in mind.  

My horse returned to being sound and is back to normal now, so good luck with yours and the others mentioned in this thread.


----------



## Waltzing Matilda (17 May 2012)

If u have a long standing abcess (or infection) try soaking with cleantrax. It about £15 and used in hospitals. It's non necrotising so doesn't damage healthy tissue. U can get it from equinepodiatrysupplies.co.uk.
Best of luck. 
X


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (17 May 2012)

My mare had a pedal bone infection from the abscess cause by laminitis. 
  Once detected   it had got worst by the 2nd x ray.
 I thought no hope as could not do surgery with the laminitis.


 then stabilized  why!!!!
 because I have amazing vets and lots of luck.

 She was on and is (new abscess)

 Norodine
 Potassium Iodide
 Baytrol


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (17 May 2012)

Jeepers Sarah Jane  that looks so painful and extensive  surgery.


How is she / or he doing now??


----------

